# Cooler Master V750 Semi-Modular 750 W



## crmaris (Aug 2, 2014)

Cooler Master decided to upgrade their VS(M) series and added a new model with 750 W capacity and nothing but Japanese capacitors, which play a key role in its increased reliability. Today, the VSM750 will be put to the test to prove it is worthy of your money.

*Show full review*


----------



## JTristam (Aug 7, 2014)

The 12V rail is 62A, not 30A.


----------



## crmaris (Aug 7, 2014)

Fixed. Thanks!


----------



## Relayer (Aug 7, 2014)

Seems like Enhance has come up with an excellent PSU. They seem to have slipped slightly lately, but this unit, while not being the best, is very very good. Good to see as I always thought they were a top OEM.


----------



## shilka (Aug 7, 2014)

There is no V750 made by Seasonic you meant the V700 right? i if you did you should fix the V750 in the review otherwise everyone is going to be even more confused


----------



## crmaris (Aug 7, 2014)

it is V700 already.


----------



## RealNeil (Aug 7, 2014)

Very in depth review crmaris.

It's a decent PSU for the price, and if it goes on sale it will be a great deal.


----------



## nem (Aug 8, 2014)

what such good platform has made henhance , just is simply the best in low load consumtions


----------

